# Can they Freeze my Account



## pudds (5 Mar 2020)

Can they freeze a members online account if their i.d. is not up to date?


----------



## 24601 (5 Mar 2020)

It very much depends on the context. There is often an overzealous approach to anti-money laundering requirements which can manifest itself unusually. If there are inadequate ID documents on file they may restrict funds inwards but they probably shouldn't restrict funds outwards. That being said, there are circumstances where it might be deemed necessary, such as where there has been unusual activity on the account which triggered a review of the documents held. Could you give more detail on the circumstances?


----------



## pudds (5 Mar 2020)

24601 said:


> It very much depends on the context. There is often an overzealous approach to anti-money laundering requirements which can manifest itself unusually. If there are inadequate ID documents on file they may restrict funds inwards but they probably shouldn't restrict funds outwards. That being said, there are circumstances where it might be deemed necessary, such as where there has been unusual activity on the account which triggered a review of the documents held. Could you give more detail on the circumstances?



Sure, my drivers licence expired last March when I reached 70 but I never renewed it as I don't drive anymore but for the last month or two when I log on to my account a message pops up asking me to update my i.d. which I cant do now as I have no passport either.  Now I have to go through the ML10 process again, as nothing else is acceptable to them.

I send a few hundred a few times a month back and forth to kbc and just wondering if they might freeze my account until
I update my i.d. Can they or would they do that.


----------



## RedOnion (5 Mar 2020)

To answer your question, yes they can freeze your account. (If you've a loan, they won't stop you repaying that!). 

I doubt that it's the expiration of your previous ID that has triggered this, but a more widespread updating of their documentation to be compliant with the most recent legislation. Some credit unions appear to be taking the approach that if you opened your account before they made changes to collection of ID, then they're assuming they weren't compliant and are looking for it all again.

I would suggest that you call the CU and explain your circumstances. Lots of people, particularly older members, don't have a driver's license or passport, so they'll have a way to deal with this. I know all of the banks have a written policy on how to deal with it, and your credit union might have something similar.


----------



## pudds (5 Mar 2020)

RedOnion said:


> To answer your question, yes they can freeze your account. (If you've a loan, they won't stop you repaying that!).
> 
> I doubt that it's the expiration of your previous ID that has triggered this, but a more widespread updating of their documentation to be compliant with the most recent legislation. Some credit unions appear to be taking the approach that if you opened your account before they made changes to collection of ID, then they're assuming they weren't compliant and are looking for it all again.
> 
> I would suggest that you call the CU and explain your circumstances. Lots of people, particularly older members, don't have a driver's license or passport, so they'll have a way to deal with this. I know all of the banks have a written policy on how to deal with it, and your credit union might have something similar.




Hi RedOnion and thanks for that, like you as regards this 

_I would suggest that you call the CU and explain your circumstances. Lots of people, particularly older members, don't have a driver's license or passport, so they'll have a way to deal with this. I know all of the banks have a written policy on how to deal with it, and your credit union might have something similar._

I rang them today and explained the situation only to be told that I need an ML10, that the PSCard can't be used because of GDPR etc, so I told them I would give them my permission to use my PSCard, they reluctantly agreed to make an exception this time for me and would accept it. 

They pointed out that I would not be eligible for any loans if I choose to do this.

I have no loans out or not in need of any either thank god.

Very degrading at 70, as you say the banks work something out, I know that for a fact, but apparently credit unions can't or won't.


----------



## odyssey06 (5 Mar 2020)

Ludicrous. An expired drivers licence isnt valid for driving but is as valid for identity as it ever was.


----------



## Elnino (3 Apr 2020)

Most credit unions will make exceptions for vulnerable/elderly members so I think your credit union is being very unreasonable.


----------



## NoRegretsCoyote (3 Apr 2020)

Slightly OT, but it would be great if the PSC could just become a national ID card that was valid for all ID purposes.

Lots of countries have had this for decades and have avoided totalitarianism.


----------



## DeeKie (3 Apr 2020)

NoRegretsCoyote said:


> Slightly OT, but it would be great if the PSC could just become a national ID card that was valid for all ID purposes.
> 
> Lots of countries have had this for decades and have avoided totalitarianism.


It really would not. Have a read of the ICCL reports on the reasons why.


----------



## NoRegretsCoyote (3 Apr 2020)

DeeKie said:


> Have a read of the ICCL reports on the reasons why.



Maybe spare us the effort and give us a summary


----------



## RobFer (16 Apr 2020)

NoRegretsCoyote said:


> Slightly OT, but it would be great if the PSC could just become a national ID card that was valid for all ID purposes.
> 
> Lots of countries have had this for decades and have avoided totalitarianism.


The risk is multifold but it is not related to totalitarianism. In fairness, we already have examples where rights are not respected from the special criminal court which undermines the right to not self incriminate to the criminal assets bureau which seems to be flagrantly counter the restriction of forfeiture. Just because most countries are not like the USSR and China doesn't mean there is no risks.


----------



## dereko1969 (16 Apr 2020)

I'm sure it's "annoying" to have to provide new ID but it's not "degrading" that word gets bandied about way too much.


----------

